# Is it worth it to get a L glass lens with a 550D?



## shorty97 (Sep 8, 2012)

Quick question,

I have the 550D and i love it and would love to upgrade my camera at some point to a 5D Mark III but it seems like a waste of money if ive only had my 550D for 7 months now, anyhow i was looking at lenses the other day and the Canon 70 - 200mm f/4 caught my eye, i take a fair bit of sports photography as a hobby and also portraits of my family. I was wondering whether i would notice much a difference if i bought that lens with my camera or whether i would need a camera like 5D Mark III

Thanks Matt


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 8, 2012)

Bodies come and go, but better glass always makes better pictures.


----------



## shorty97 (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah i thought the same thing tanks, but do you reckon it is worth the money?


----------



## Dubaiian (Sep 8, 2012)

My first serious DSLR was the 550d and thanks to forums such as this, I only ever invested in top quality glass.  I never ever regretted that decision.  I now use a 7d and hope to get a 5dMKIII shortly so any EF-S lenses that I could have bought would be redundant when the 5d arrives.   Even on a 550d (a very good camera) L glass will totally change your images provided that you get to know them well.


----------



## Overread (Sep 8, 2012)

My view comes in two parts:

1) Is L glass really worth it on a crop sensor? YES! Top rate glass is always worth it no matter the camera body you are using, yes the rebel series is lower class than many others, but put some pro glass in front of it and you'll get the potential for fantastic results. The lens really does have the greatest effect on overall image quality, whilst the camera body comes second place. 

2) Glass comes first is the general advice, however if you want to change your format size - such as moving up to a 35mm (fullframe digital) camera then I would suggest changing formats now not later. There is no point shooting with a camera and building a setup around a format that you don't really want to use because when you do make the shift you'll have to re-buy and relearn how to use your setup. 
Now the 5DMIII is very expensive, but you could easily get a reconditioned/second hand 5D for a very good price - a fraction of the cost. That would give you a very good fullframe body which you can use to build your lens selection around - moving up to the 5DMIII at a later date when you can afford to. A 5DMII would also be another option if you want to retain video working and also for having a higher grade of body (though of course even second hand this comes with a higher cost).


----------



## jaomul (Sep 8, 2012)

Good lenses are always good to have. This seems to be universally agreed. As for upgrading format, both ff and crop have advantages.I would not just buy ff because of reviews or tech improvement unless you think you need or really want to. The 550d is as much camera that most would ever need. It is a good idea to buy lenses now that can be used on ff should you decide to change to ff. I would prefer to have a good ff and crop camera than the newest ff. You could as said add a 5d or 5dii for less money outlay than a 5diii even if you kept your 550d


----------



## ronlane (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a 600D that I've had for almost 5 months and decided to rent an L glass just to see how I would like it. WOW, what a difference. I have begun to put the money away to get L glass to replace my kit lenses.

It will be worth it. As for going to a 5DMIII, I don't know, other than I'd like that myself.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 8, 2012)

Overread said:


> 2) Glass comes first is the general advice, however if you want to change your format size - such as moving up to a 35mm (fullframe digital) camera then I would suggest changing formats now not later.





Good point! I always buy FX glass a.) because I know that I want to go FF one day, and b.) because I can use those lenses on my 35mm film camera. There's no point in my buying DX glass if I'll just have to replace it again later. Spend the money once.....


----------



## ScubaDude (Sep 11, 2012)

When I dumped my 55-250 for the 70-200 IS II, it was like getting a whole new camera, so I now have the patience to wait for the 7D's replacement.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 11, 2012)

The best glass you can get is never a mistake!


----------



## scorpion_tyr (Sep 12, 2012)

L Glass vs New Camera: L Glass wins every time. Many of Canon's lenses have actually increased in price, both new and used, but the same camera that costs $700.00 USD in 2007 can now be found on the used market for about $150. That should give you some idea which is the better investment.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2012)

scorpion_tyr said:


> L Glass vs New Camera: L Glass wins every time. Many of Canon's lenses have actually increased in price, both new and used, but the same camera that costs $700.00 USD in 2007 can now be found on the used market for about $150. That should give you some idea which is the better investment.



Diz-actly.


----------



## bobandcar (Sep 12, 2012)

A lot of knowledge on this thread. Additional info with a question.
That 70-200 will reach (longer) on your body vs full frame.

Q. Will cropping in a little with a 70-200 still produce a better image that a 70-300 set at 300 if you cropped it to the same size?


----------



## Danmunro_nz (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a 1000d. I have borrowed a 70-200 f2.8 and was blown away with the results. So now im saving for one. I have no intention to upgrade my body anytime soon. I still shoot film on an eos too. So its a bonus that any ef lens I buy in the future will fit the 35mm too. I suggest investing in lenses first. The 550d is a great camera. Uses tje same.sensor as the mighty 7d.


----------



## imagesliveon (Sep 15, 2012)

Guys,

What are you referring to when you say you don't get the same reach from a lens on FF body as opposed to a cropped sensor??

Regards

As for L glass... It's stunning! I have the 24-105 and the 17-40mm.. Stunning sharpness!! (when I get it right!) lol


----------



## bobandcar (Sep 15, 2012)

imagesliveon said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> What are you referring to when you say you don't get the same reach from a lens on FF body as opposed to a cropped sensor??
> 
> ...



If that was towards me I was wondering if you crop an image from l glass 70-200 so that the same size photo is shown as a non l glass at 300mm would it still be sharper?


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 15, 2012)

L glass is always worth it. Once you get L glass you will never want anything else. The quality is amazing. Then when you do decide to upgrade your camera body to something else you will already have nice glass for it. IMO I would invest in some nice glass before upgrading bodies in your situation. 550D is still a nice body for snapping shots.


----------



## crotonmark (Sep 15, 2012)

Would this also be true for my Canon T4i?


----------



## Stevedevil (Sep 15, 2012)

There will be many opinions on getting Lenses and Camera Bodies, I have always lived by the same rules...

1.. Budget, get what you can afford to get, with Lenses ( and we are talking Canon I see ) I would try and always buy Full Framed Lenses, as if you can upgrade to Full Frame Camera, you then already have the lenses to fit..

2.. Glass, The lens is what actually caltures the image, the camera simply records the image the lens shows it, so better quality glass used correctly will help the final image recorded / taken by the camera, but remember that there are also some very good manurafturers out there making equally good glass

3.. Aperture, I have always believed that an f2.8 lens set on f4, is better that an f4 lens... The aperture set at its maximum is really pushing the glass, but what we need more of to get that shutter speed up and ISO lower is "Light" so the faster the glass the better...

and lastly, A full frame lens on a cropped sensor is the best of all worlds, as your not then using all the width of the lens, so no abraisions where at max zoom and aperture...

Hope this helps


----------



## shorty97 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just a thankyou to everyone who replied, you have helped me and i am sure many other people have been helped as well. I have decided i am going to save up and get a 70 - 200mm L USM f4 or f2.8 (if i can afford it at christmas)


----------



## crotonmark (Sep 16, 2012)

Would L lass also be a plus for my T4i?


----------



## JohnTrav (Sep 17, 2012)

crotonmark said:
			
		

> Would L lass also be a plus for my T4i?



L glass is always a plus in my opinion. You will get the best image quality out of it. Totally worth it if you can afford it.


----------

